# Duque de Caxias aposenta-se compulsoriamente (thread para não passar batido)



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Na verdade, na verdade, o aniversário foi dia 31, mas sabem como é que é, né... :cheers1:

Mais fotos (para quem não viu):

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2127978

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140630

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2135618

1 - 

IMG_20190102_132216176 by Lorram, no Flickr

2 - 

IMG_20190102_131815215 by Lorram, no Flickr

3 - 

IMG_20190103_143115729 by Lorram, no Flickr

4 - 

IMG_20190102_132403823 by Lorram, no Flickr

5 - 

IMG_20190102_133216671 by Lorram, no Flickr

6 - 

IMG_20190102_134914062 by Lorram, no Flickr

7 - 

IMG_20190102_135011527 by Lorram, no Flickr

8 -

IMG_20190102_134103041 by Lorram, no Flickr

9 - A boca do Gilmar Mendes

IMG_20181228_144805878 by Lorram, no Flickr

10 - 

IMG_20181228_142849801 by Lorram, no Flickr

11 - 

IMG_20181228_143409122 by Lorram, no Flickr

12 - 

IMG_20181228_142337765 by Lorram, no Flickr

13 - 

IMG_20181228_142405278 by Lorram, no Flickr

14 - 

IMG_20181228_142314421 by Lorram, no Flickr

15 - 

IMG_20181228_135232561 by Lorram, no Flickr

16 - 

IMG_20181228_135046627 by Lorram, no Flickr

17 - 

IMG_20181228_134943293 by Lorram, no Flickr

18 - 

IMG_20181228_134645162_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

19 - 

IMG_20181228_134822490_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

20 - 

IMG_20181228_134628154 by Lorram, no Flickr

21 - 

IMG_20181228_131657157 by Lorram, no Flickr

22 - 

IMG_20181228_131241939 by Lorram, no Flickr

23 - 

IMG_20181228_131058921 by Lorram, no Flickr


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Tá longe de ser a pior da região. Tem áreas até dignas. Só precisam cuidar melhor do urbanismo, fiação, calçadas, etc.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Tá melhorando.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Anthony Paradise said:


> Tá longe de ser a pior da região. Tem áreas até dignas. Só precisam cuidar melhor do urbanismo, fiação, calçadas, etc.


É uma das melhores da BF, embora não seja lá "ohhh, que coooiiisssaaa". :lol: Tá na média das RMs brasileiras. 

A fiação (principalmente no Centro) é bizarra, mas isso em grande parte é culpa das concessionárias de energia e telefonia (tá, prefeito aqui tá mais preocupado em asfaltar rua na periferia e fazer cemitério do que essas "inutilidades").



Jeptan said:


> Tá melhorando.


:yes:


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Caxias é uma potência da Região metropolitana do Rio!!


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Tirando o Rio e Niterói, parece ser a melhor cidade do Grande Rio.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Caxias é Caxias... imagino o calor que deve tá fazendo esses dias por aí, rapaz tô achando essa parte do centro cada vez mais parecida com JF (região da Getúlio)...


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

gostei..


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

fernando-mota said:


> Caxias é uma potência da Região metropolitana do Rio!!


:yes:



abrandao said:


> Tirando o Rio e Niterói, parece ser a melhor cidade do Grande Rio.


Palmo a palmo com Nova Iguaçu. :O



Driano MG said:


> Caxias é Caxias... imagino o calor que deve tá fazendo esses dias por aí, rapaz tô achando essa parte do centro cada vez mais parecida com JF (região da Getúlio)...


Eu já acho que se aterrar a fiação, o calçadão vai ficar bem parecido com o da Rua Halfeld. :lol:

Mas é interessante que muitos moradores daqui vieram da Zona da Mata mineira, acho que daí explica-se algumas semelhanças.



zolin said:


> gostei..


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Algumas fotos parece uma mistura de Ciudad del Este com Jaipur, em outras aparenta ser muito agradável. Valeu por mostrar.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

lorrampaiva said:


> Eu já acho que se aterrar a fiação, o calçadão vai ficar bem parecido com o da Rua Halfeld. :lol:
> 
> Mas é interessante que muitos moradores daqui vieram da Zona da Mata mineira, acho que daí explica-se algumas semelhanças.


Não é??? E o povo daqui ainda fica bravo comigo qdo falo que JF é uma mistura perfeita de Tijuca, Caxias e Nova Iguaçu com o melhor e o pior de cada uma.

A família da minha mãe fêz o caminho inverso, vieram de Magé (Piabetá), Caxias e Tanguá p/ JF, mas ainda tenho mtos primos perdidos p/ essas bandas...:lol:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Junto com NI é a melhor cidade do grande Rio (fora Niterói claro). 

Li o thread e achei que voce tava saindo. Susto


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Boa cidade gostei...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Levantando este tópico*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtTfHn0n45e/


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Levantando este tópico*

Bairro Parque Fluminense, periferia do município


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtTfHn0n45e/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBk29-JJFEPS/


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> *Junto com NI é a melhor cidade do grande Rio (fora Niterói claro).
> *
> Li o thread e achei que voce tava saindo. Susto


Niterói é a cereja do bolo da RM; mas eu considero Nova Iguaçu superior à Caxias se compararmos ambas, mas não com tanta diferença assim. E ainda tem São Gonçalo.


----------

